# rusted beer cans ?



## Trying not to break it (Oct 10, 2006)

hi everyone,  brought a couple of these home as some one had inquired about beer cans.  1st ones i found with no holes. how do you know there beer cans when there this rusty?  there where quite a few, so i figure they are beer.  thanks for looking,   rhona


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Rhona, don't know too much about beer cans but I did find this link that may help you.

http://www.rustycans.com/cleaning.html


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2006)

I was asking about rusty beer cans before. I'm a member of the Rusty Bunch also. Group of can collectors. These can be cleaned up with Acid but the ones you have Pictured looks like they have a bad case of the Nodules. Thats those big lumpy rust lumps. Not good. Not much you can do with those. If you break those off they often leave a hole behind. Acid may help to make readable. Could be something tough in there? Was there any more beer cans like this there? Any with no lumps. Let me know. I'd be Interested in these? THANKS, LEON.[]


----------



## welddigger (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not a can collector at all!!! This I do know though, the cone tops are very collectible and some bring big moneys. That's about all I know!!!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 13, 2006)

hi bryan, leon and welddigger,  thanks for looking and the information.  i think there are possibly a lot there. i only dug a 1' by 2' area and there where quite a few plus whiskey bottles.  i didn't take a good look till i found the cone top.  i was looking for older bottles.  the whole hill has been used for a dump.   if i find some in better condition, i'll let you know. thanks again  rhona


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,the first can flattop,the second a steel pull top from 1973
 the two coke cans steel pull tab from 73,the last a aluminum
 can from 1980.


----------



## GrandpaJaceBurn (Oct 14, 2006)

second picture,


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2006)

Rhona, I'd be Interested in buying or trading for any Flat tops or Cone tops you find. Preferably with lighter rust or Partially readable with some color. Let me know what you find. You can e-mail me at hemihampton@wowway.com if you want. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey People,
 I find rusty cans underwater while diving for bottles. I usually don't even bring them back anymore because most collectors want them in WAY better condition. When I saw the rusty finds here, my old cans don't look quite as bad. All of these are missing the tops and are rusting. However, I will give them to anyone who wants to pick them up (Milwaukee area) or pay for shipping. I'm guessing that the cheapest way to mail them is parcel post - figure about a pound (or two with packing?) from zip code 53214. I'm serious. You can have them no charge if you want them. I only have these right now though, so, only one person can take me up on this... Let me know, Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd be real Interested in those if they were older. All 3 of those look to be around 1968 Vintage. The Schlitz & Old Milwaukee should have the dates on side of can near seam. These are pull tab cans even though tops missing. Older flat tops & cone tops are much more appealing & could be worth big money if rare ones. If you find any others let me know? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2006)

Blobbottlebob, I do know a guy who found a can in a Dredge Pile in Chicago area. This can was the only one known to exist. Can't get any rarer then that. He was offered several thousand $$$$$ for the can & turned it down. You could be next so I would bring them all home if I were you? LEON.


----------

